# Elektra CQ024-ELX Roll Call



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

any info from festers when their cars pass customs?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Off Delaware coast now


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Off Delaware coast now


Unless it's at anchor right now, or just making steerage I have a hard time believing it's only gone like 200 miles in 24 hours. At 17kts, it can go almost 400 nautical miles in 24 hours. Sailwx.info shows the last location similar to yours, but that was almost 18 hours ago.

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like my car passed customs already. Its listed at the VPC.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mikeriley said:


> Looks like my car passed customs already. Its listed at the VPC.


Check your VIN on the "track and trace" section of the W&W website (www.2wglobal.com). That will have a much more detailed breakdown; including an entry for "Cleared Customs". 2 days seems like a really quick customs clearance.

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> Check your VIN on the "track and trace" section of the W&W website (www.2wglobal.com). That will have a much more detailed breakdown; including an entry for "Cleared Customs". 2 days seems like a really quick customs clearance.
> 
> -MrB


Thanks for the info: Below are the most current events on my VIN, is the "customs release" clearing customs, or are my hopes too high?

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 08:00:00 1 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 30-06-2010 16:00:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 16-06-2010 09:57:06 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 15-06-2010 13:26:48 1


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beauport said:


> Thanks for the info: Below are the most current events on my VIN, is the "customs release" clearing customs, or are my hopes too high?
> 
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 08:00:00 1
> CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 00:00:00
> ...


I think that's good news for you. I think that the "DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK" means that E.H. Harms and W&W have transferred custody of your car back to BMW.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like Elektra has "gone dark" somewhere between the Delaware coast and Brunswick, GA.

I have to assume that it's getting very close, if not already there, by now.

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Confirmed that my car passed through customes at 8 am on 7/1/2010. That is less than 24 after it left the boat! Now hopping for no delay at the VPC! Im assuming they are closed today for the holiday.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Glad to hear your progress! Now what the heck has happened to the Elektra? Three days with no update ? Hope I'm not regretting not taking my car in NY rather than the PC.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

TeeZee said:


> Glad to hear your progress! Now what the heck has happened to the Elektra? Three days with no update ? Hope I'm not regretting not taking my car in NY rather than the PC.


 My ship hasn't sent out a location update in 7 days! I hope it didn't sink!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Glad to hear your progress! Now what the heck has happened to the Elektra? Three days with no update ? Hope I'm not regretting not taking my car in NY rather than the PC.


I think we're not going to get anymore updates on the ship's position. We have to rely on the W&W "Track and Trace" site to see when our cars get "discharged." So far, my status has not changed. Not sure if the discharges are transmitted in real-time or in batch once the stevedores are finished scanning all the cars off the boat. They use some sort of mobile PC with a barcode scanner to scan every vehicle that gets loaded an unloaded from the boat.

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> I think we're not going to get anymore updates on the ship's position.


That would be strange, with the ship scheduled to depart Brunswick 7/6 and then a 7/7 arrival in Charleston as part of this voyage. All the other port arrivals and departures have been updated so far.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> That would be strange, with the ship scheduled to depart Brunswick 7/6 and then a 7/7 arrival in Charleston as part of this voyage. All the other port arrivals and departures have been updated so far.


Oh, I'm sure that W&W will do that; updating when the ship leaves port, when our cars get unloaded, etc., but I doubt we'll see anything re. ship's position until after our cars get unloaded.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Either those stevedores in Brunswick are burning the midnight oil or Elektra didn't make it to Brunswick today, since there is no record of my vehicle being unloaded today. I assume that they needed to get it all unloaded today so they can load it up with whatever they're taking back to Europe with them before leaving tomorrow for Charleston.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*WTF is going on?*

Still no status updates from Brunswick. W&W doesn't show Elektra as having left yet, but neither does it show that my car has been unloaded. Sailwx.info data is now over 4 days old. Very curious. The black hole is deeper and darker than ever now.

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I just find it strange that on the last leg of the journey, all those great updates just go away. I'm vulnerable right now, it just ain't right! :rofl:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> I just find it strange that on the last leg of the journey, all those great updates just go away. I'm vulnerable right now, it just ain't right! :rofl:


You and me both, brother. It's like the ship just disappeared on 2 July at 0109 Zulu (http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SIWB).

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

slight backlog out of the VPC in Jersey due to the fourth of July but all cars there before the holiday will make it out of there on a truck this week according to the CA.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mikeriley said:


> slight backlog out of the VPC in Jersey due to the fourth of July but all cars there before the holiday will make it out of there on a truck this week according to the CA.


I'm thrilled for you. No, really, I am.

I just wish I could get some sort of confirmation that Elektra actually made it to Brunswick and the stevedores there have unloaded my car.

-MrB


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

mikeriley said:


> slight backlog out of the VPC in Jersey due to the fourth of July but all cars there before the holiday will make it out of there on a truck this week according to the CA.


Good to hear, my track and trace shows the same info as beauport, cleared and released on 7/1. I'm surprised that the bmw site tracker does not list it as being at the preparation center, still says en route.

Good luck to all of you still waiting on status updates.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Finally...*

Elektra must have been either late getting in; caught out by bad timing with the 4th of July weekend; or held up because of other ships hogging the available piers. My car now shows "Discharged" at 14:33 today. Not sure if that's local time or UTC time; probably local time.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Elektra departing...*

With the W&W site showing Elektra having departed Brunswick, all our cars should be "feet dry." Now the _real_ fun begins. How long to clear customs? go through VDC? get on a truck?

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Yeah baby! Discharged 14:33 today! Now get to work customs!

Status Status Location Date (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 06-07-2010 14:33:27 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 16-06-2010 09:57:06 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 15-06-2010 13:26:47 
BOOKED BREMEN 09-06-2010 14:08:45


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Yeah baby! Discharged 14:33 today! Now get to work customs!


Interesting that your discharge time is the same as mine. I wonder if they just mark all vehicles with the same "discharged" time. Maybe our cars will be able to keep each other company until they are on the road heading our way?

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

jsublime said:


> Good to hear, my track and trace shows the same info as beauport, cleared and released on 7/1. I'm surprised that the bmw site tracker does not list it as being at the preparation center, still says en route.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting on status updates.


The BMW site can be way off, often not updated. Our first Euro Delivery on the BMW site showed en route to prep center as the last event even after the car was at the dealer. At this point the CA probably has the best access to the car's whereabouts.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Interesting update: 

I know that the W and W shipping site showed the car has passed customs, the dealer said the car has also and is at the VPC, yet my contact at ED said no, not happened yet. what gives? ive checked the bmwusa site and it says at VPC, from what i've heard that means it has cleared customs. Three different entities have said its cleared but the ED department says otherwise. Any input?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess all of us "Brunswicker's" are squarely in the ICE "Communications Blackout." The port website is terrible, with no way of finding a schedule to know what might have come in ahead of Elektra over the weekend. Does the automobile processing terminal have it's own customs facility, or would our cars have been taken to a centralized location? The port website does make mention that their auto processing terminal is technically on an "island" and is physically separate from the rest of their cargo terminals.

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

mrbelk said:


> Elektra must have been either late getting in; caught out by bad timing with the 4th of July weekend; or held up because of other ships hogging the available piers. My car now shows "Discharged" at 14:33 today. Not sure if that's local time or UTC time; probably local time.
> 
> -MrB


Any news on the W&W site if your car has passed through customs? It seems that we are getting conflicting reports regarding what it means to have been released from customs on the W&W site.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mikeriley said:


> Any news on the W&W site if your car has passed through customs? It seems that we are getting conflicting reports regarding what it means to have been released from customs on the W&W site.


Here is the screencap of my current status on the W*W site. Currently just shows "DISCHARGED," which I take to mean it has been unloaded. It's entirely possible that the stevedores/port staff from different ports have different procedures for all this, too.

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

The W&W site has a different set of events than reality.

The site shows:
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 08:00:00 1 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 30-06-2010 16:00:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 16-06-2010 09:57:06 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 15-06-2010 13:26:48 1

_In actuality, the car cleared customs today and was handed over to the VPC_


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beauport said:


> The W&W site has a different set of events than reality.
> 
> The site shows:
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 08:00:00 1
> ...


So your car was a week in customs. That kind of makes sense given the holiday weekend and probably more than a few inspectors taking 4-day weekends.

Does the E.H.H. tracking site (https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx) show today's date as the customs clearance date, or does it show last Thursday?

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> So your car was a week in customs. That kind of makes sense given the holiday weekend and probably more than a few inspectors taking 4-day weekends.
> 
> Does the E.H.H. tracking site (https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx) show today's date as the customs clearance date, or does it show last Thursday?
> 
> -MrB


It shows nothing regarding customs. It hasn't changed at all since I was able to see the car on the site.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

beauport said:


> The W&W site has a different set of events than reality.
> 
> The site shows:
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-07-2010 08:00:00 1
> ...


Beau,

How did you find out that your car passed through customs today? I am in the same situation, the W&W site says it passed through on 7/1/2010 and yet the ED department says not yet! What have you learned?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

mikeriley said:


> Beau,
> 
> How did you find out that your car passed through customs today? I am in the same situation, the W&W site says it passed through on 7/1/2010 and yet the ED department says not yet! What have you learned?


My CA went into the BMW system and pulled the status - it appears they have more information including the trucking company who will drive it down.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Got an email from my CA as well this morning, car is at VPC, cleared customs yesterday despite WW site indicating 7/1. Now I just need to schedule our PCD! Beauport is right on about bmw having access to all the info, apparently there are 5 status steps to VPC, 1 received, 2 work started, 3 work complete, 4 release to carrier (this is where you can find the shipping company - anybody else on precision motor transport?), and 5 delivered from vpc. Currently I'm in step 1, hopefully there isn't much "work" to be done other than switching nav software and whatnot.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

jsublime said:


> Got an email from my CA as well this morning, car is at VPC, cleared customs yesterday despite WW site indicating 7/1. Now I just need to schedule our PCD! Beauport is right on about bmw having access to all the info, apparently there are 5 status steps to VPC, 1 received, 2 work started, 3 work complete, 4 release to carrier (this is where you can find the shipping company - anybody else on precision motor transport?), and 5 delivered from vpc. Currently I'm in step 1, hopefully there isn't much "work" to be done other than switching nav software and whatnot.


I got a screenshot from my CA showing that I am in step 1 also. Did you actually see the screen from your CA? On what date did it show that it was "received at VPC?" Was it the day that the W&W site showed "CUSTOMS CLEARANCE," or was it the "actual" date that it cleared customs? My status says received at VPC one day after it was discharged from the boat, but it seems like that date might just represent when it was unloaded?

-MrB


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

mrbelk said:


> I got a screenshot from my CA showing that I am in step 1 also. Did you actually see the screen from your CA? On what date did it show that it was "received at VPC?" Was it the day that the W&W site showed "CUSTOMS CLEARANCE," or was it the "actual" date that it cleared customs? My status says received at VPC one day after it was discharged from the boat, but it seems like that date might just represent when it was unloaded?
> 
> -MrB


Yes I got the screenshot, it says "actual" received on 7/8 at 12:00 am. This is a week after the customs clearance date of 7/1 on the W&W site. I like the estimate of 6/30, that was pretty optimistic.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks like the three of us are in the same status. Mine got to the VPC yesterday as well and is expected to be out today, ship Monday and arrive at my dealer on Tuesday - also via Precision Motors. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

jsublime said:


> Yes I got the screenshot, it says "actual" received on 7/8 at 12:00 am. This is a week after the customs clearance date of 7/1 on the W&W site. I like the estimate of 6/30, that was pretty optimistic.


Interesting, my screenshot said "actual" date of received at VPC to be 7/7, when my vehicle was discharged on 7/6. The W&W site does not show anything beyond "DISCHARGED".

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Amazing! The BMW site updated status today to "At Preparation Center"


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beauport said:


> Amazing! The BMW site updated status today to "At Preparation Center"


The BMW Tracking site was updated to show that for me, too. Of all the systems we have access to, that one is historically the least reliable, though.

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

beauport said:


> Looks like the three of us are in the same status. Mine got to the VPC yesterday as well and is expected to be out today, ship Monday and arrive at my dealer on Tuesday - also via Precision Motors. Fingers crossed!


Got an email today stating that the work was started this morning and could have been completed today and placed on a truck. got an email later this afternoon that said they are still working on it and should ship monday. Two days to dealer. So Wed or Thursday it should be ready! The process at VDC and customs clearance is way longer than my last ED in 08. Back then it took just 5 days from docking to being at my dealer. Now it is two weeks, and this seems the norm.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Not finished at VPC. Estimate was to finish yesterday, no time stamp to start or finish for the VPC work. Not sure if it's better to know or stay in the dark?


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

beauport said:


> Not finished at VPC. Estimate was to finish yesterday, no time stamp to start or finish for the VPC work. Not sure if it's better to know or stay in the dark?


knowing!!!!


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

BMW USA website says "at Preparation Center", Euro Delivery phone menu says "In Transit", WW website hasn't updated since the "Discharged" status at Brunswick update on July 6th.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> BMW USA website says "at Preparation Center", Euro Delivery phone menu says "In Transit", WW website hasn't updated since the "Discharged" status at Brunswick update on July 6th.


Same here; still. Hoping to get some decent info from my CA today; but won't be surprised to hear him say that he has no new news.

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

TeeZee said:


> BMW USA website says "at Preparation Center", Euro Delivery phone menu says "In Transit", WW website hasn't updated since the "Discharged" status at Brunswick update on July 6th.


Where is the "Euro Delivery phone number", is this the same as customer relations? If not, may I ask you to steer me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

There is a voice-activated IVR menu at 800.831.1117
You'll need the last 7 digits of your VIN or your production number to get info on Vehicle Production Status


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

TeeZee said:


> There is a voice-activated IVR menu at 800.831.1117
> You'll need the last 7 digits of your VIN or your production number to get info on Vehicle Production Status


Thanks! "In Transit" wish I knew what this really means.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

loaded on a truck this AM! A few more days, glad this is finally almost over. The precision in shipping times has really gone down hill in the last few years.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

mikeriley said:


> Got an email today stating that the work was started this morning and could have been completed today and placed on a truck. got an email later this afternoon that said they are still working on it and should ship monday. Two days to dealer. So Wed or Thursday it should be ready! The process at VDC and customs clearance is way longer than my last ED in 08. Back then it took just 5 days from docking to being at my dealer. Now it is two weeks, and this seems the norm.


From whom did you receive this email?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> From whom did you receive this email?


Almost certainly from his CA.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cleared customs!!! W00t!!*

Looks like my car just cleared customs:


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I'm happy for you, no really I am, honest.  Still showing no updates since 7/6


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> I'm happy for you, no really I am, honest.  Still showing no updates since 7/6


Any luck today? I am hopeful that mine will show up at my dealer tomorrow. My CA is off today so it's doubtful I will get any updates until tomorrow.

-MrB


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm looking at a thursday arrival.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> Any luck today? I am hopeful that mine will show up at my dealer tomorrow. My CA is off today so it's doubtful I will get any updates until tomorrow.
> 
> -MrB


After everything our cars shared, those private moments in Sweden and Belgium and those dark nights on the Atlantic, and that secret holiday weekend off the Carolinas- as soon as we get home, your car just splits and leaves mine on it's own! Horrid thoughts of full-cavity customs inpections are running through my mind. My baby, my baby!!!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> After everything our cars shared, those private moments in Sweden and Belgium and those dark nights on the Atlantic, and that secret holiday weekend off the Carolinas- as soon as we get home, your car just splits and leaves mine on it's own! Horrid thoughts of full-cavity customs inpections are running through my mind. My baby, my baby!!!


I feel your pain. I wish I could just drive down to Brunswick tonight to pick it up.

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

And we all continue waiting. I got news from my CA a bit ago that mine was "Released to Carrier" but it hasn't passed go and been "Delivered from VPC". So it looks like Thursday for me as well.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Still waiting for good news here. Should be any day now, barring anything unforeseen.

TeeZee: what news on your car? still stuck in customs?

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> Still waiting for good news here. Should be any day now, barring anything unforeseen.
> 
> TeeZee: what news on your car? still stuck in customs?
> 
> -MrB


The operative words from your post, "should be any day now". I really thought I would have mine today but that isn't going to happen - no real news as to when it might be.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Finally!

Released from customs around 1pm today after 9 days post-discharge from the ship. Now let's see how long it takes through the VPC. Looks like it will be mid-August PC redelivery for me :dunno:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Finally!
> 
> Released from customs around 1pm today after 9 days post-discharge from the ship. Now let's see how long it takes through the VPC. Loks like mid-August PC redelivery for me :dunno:


I had initially thought about PCD, but decided against it when all of the report of loooong customs delays started surfacing. Now, I just have to get that damn truck from Brunswick to Atlanta.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Just got word that as of today, my car is in "Work Order Started" status within the VDC and in its third different storage location. I presume those coded locations indicate which "phase" of the work order process it's in. There is no time component. I assume that, should everything go smoothly, that it can pass into "Work Order Complete" in the same day.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

So the BMW Fairy did not deign to grace my dealer's lot with my vehicle overnight. Come Monday, it will be 7 weeks since my dropoff (and this is to a dealer that is a leisurely 4 hour drive from the VDC in Brunswick), and 2 weeks since it was unloaded. If someone had told me before I left on vacation that it would be this long before redelivery I would have thought they were crazy.

I can really sympathize for you guys on the west coast who are waiting weeks and weeks just to clear customs, much less to actually get put on a truck.

-MrB


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> ... Come Monday, it will be 7 weeks since my dropoff (and this is to a dealer that is a leisurely 4 hour drive from the VDC in Brunswick), and 2 weeks since it was unloaded. ....
> -MrB


Well I guess I can't feel so bad, it's been 5 weeks since drop off and the same timing as you for customs and VPC. I was really hoping to have it for the weekend. My CA isn't around so I can't get a current status.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

My car was released to trucking today. I guess I'll be able to pick it up early next week; right before I have to make my lease payment.

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Hang in there boys! We're all getting close now...


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Hang in there boys! We're all getting close now...


So did your car get released to trucking yesterday, too? Have you been able to get a confirmed PCD redelivery date?

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mikeriley said:


> i'm looking at a thursday arrival.


So did your Thursday arrival prediction come true?

-MrB


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrbelk said:


> So the BMW Fairy did not deign to grace my dealer's lot with my vehicle overnight. Come Monday, it will be 7 weeks since my dropoff (and this is to a dealer that is a leisurely 4 hour drive from the VDC in Brunswick), and 2 weeks since it was unloaded. If someone had told me before I left on vacation that it would be this long before redelivery I would have thought they were crazy.
> 
> I can really sympathize for you guys on the west coast who are waiting weeks and weeks just to clear customs, much less to actually get put on a truck.
> 
> -MrB


 Child's play. I dropped off 7 weeks ago, and my car is still on a ship! That was my first and last ED. I'm glad I did it, but I will NEVER do it again.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Spoke with my CA today as I hadn't gotten any updates in 4 days. The car is still showing at the VPC, no change. Hmmm?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beauport said:


> Spoke with my CA today as I hadn't gotten any updates in 4 days. The car is still showing at the VPC, no change. Hmmm?


So how long is it now since it was "released to carrier?"

I was under the impression that ED cars had absolute priority through the VDC and with the trucking companies. I wonder if someone needs to remind the trucking company of this...

These redelivery delays are really getting out of control.

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

According to the very nice woman at BMWED, my car has cleared US customs and the Perf Center "should" be able to give me some dates in Spartanburg, however I haven't received a call or email yet from my CA. I will wait until tomorrow to call if I do not hear anything today.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

I just spoke with BMW ED and got the best news for me so far - the car is supposed to be at my dealer tomorrow!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Mine is still just "Released to Carrier" and hasn't been moved to "Delivered from VPC"

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beauport said:


> I just spoke with BMW ED and got the best news for me so far - the car is supposed to be at my dealer tomorrow!


Nice! Looks like you might be the first to take redelivery from the Elektra.

-MrB


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Any updates? I'm living vicariously through your successful deliveries!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

TeeZee said:


> Any updates? I'm living vicariously through your successful deliveries!


I think I read in another thread that beauport got his car back tonight; but his car was unloaded in NYC not Brunswick. My CA is off on Tuesdays, so I won't know if it showed up there today until tomorrow morning.

-MrB


----------

